# All Martyn Lloyd Jones Sermons Free!!!



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 11, 2012)

I am so stunned and thankful to God and to the people at the Martyn Lloyd-Jones Trust who have just today released all MLJ's sermons (over 1,600!) totally free,I cant believe this has happened,but it's true,I hope his ministry has blessed you as it's has me.

Martyn Lloyd-Jones Recordings Trust Web Site

I am just beside myself happy about this


----------



## Jash Comstock (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow brother! What a gem!!! Thank you for sharing!!!!!


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Apr 11, 2012)

Any chance I can download them all in a .zip file?


----------



## Jack K (Apr 11, 2012)

Yup. This deserves a "helpful post" click.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm still trying to get the page open. Anyone else have luck with the link?


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 11, 2012)

Martyn Lloyd-Jones Recordings Trust Web Site

Try this one,maybe this will work better.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 11, 2012)

Maybe I'm just a dunce, but I can't seem to figure out how to find all of these sermons to download. I've gone through the website but am still having difficulties.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 11, 2012)

AThornquist said:


> Maybe I'm just a dunce, but I can't seem to figure out how to find all of these sermons to download. I've gone through the website but am still having difficulties.




I needed to register at the website,it was free and is allowing me to download them,I am sorry I'm not very technically helpful here,but I know it's possible and it's working for me,If I can get through it anyone can.I wish you success my brother.


----------



## jogri17 (Apr 12, 2012)

I became a member, yet I can't find the ''spiritual depression'', ''romans'' or ''preaching and preachers''


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 12, 2012)

It looks like only a very small subset of the full 1600 files are available as yet...


----------



## Josh Williamson (Apr 13, 2012)

Has anyone been able to download some sermons? The page won't even load for me.


----------



## baron (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm not able to get the page to open.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm sure it's getting obnoxiously heavy web-traffic. Let's give it some time.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 13, 2012)

Received this update from MLJTrust updating progress of the uploading and library availability.


We are delighted with the positive response to our announcement on Wednesday, and so pleased that so many people wish to access this resource. As this is a new undertaking, however, there are naturally some questions that have come up, and I do hope that this list below will address most of them:

All 1,600 sermons will indeed be available (including Romans). The UK is adding them on each day, and after the next few days all 1,600 will be in the library.
This shift to free sermons is permanent, not a limited time offer. Some people have expressed concern that they have a limited window to download the sermons, and of course that has increased the surge of traffic to the server. Please don't be concerned!
In the last 24 hours the server has been the (happy!) recipient of a great deal of traffic, so while it might appear that the link from MLJ Trust - Martyn Lloyd-Jones - Home to the MLJ Library doesn't work, it is just that the server is busy. I was able to get there several times this morning, but one had to wait a little while to get in. Over time the speed will improve, and the websites will be migrating to a more powerful server on Monday.
When you register a user name and password and accept the terms and conditions, you are taken back to the entry page. Once there you need to enter your new user name and password over on the left hand side of the page and then enter the library. I think some folks have been thinking that when one registers one will go straight to the library. I hope this helps.
To make sure that the server didn't crash, an initial limit has been put in place of five sermons per week. We hope that you all undertsand the need for this. If the 8,000 souls on this eMail list all tried to download 1,600 sermons at once it might shut down the internet, let alone the UK server!


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks, Brian.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 14, 2012)

Your very welcome brother


----------



## FedByRavens (Apr 14, 2012)

Just started reading his book "Spiritual Depression." It's truly a good read.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 14, 2012)

I enjoy reading his sermons more I think, but there is just something cool about the way he rolls his "r's."


----------



## JimmyH (Apr 14, 2012)

Marrow Man said:


> I enjoy reading his sermons more I think, but there is just something cool about the way he rolls his "r's."



I think it was in his book,Preaching and Preachers, he quoted George Whitefield, when a man asked if he could transcribe Whitefield's sermons for publication, Whitefield said, (paraphrasing) "You can capture the sermon but you cannot capture the lightning." So far I've read Studies in the Sermon on the Mount, Spiritual Depression, and the eight volumes of Ephesians. I have been greatly blessed by reading these but I love hearing him preach them. The 'lightning'. Check out the "Hawthorne Sermons" on the Trust website, in particular "But God". I first heard those in the 1980s not long after he preached them at the Hawthorne Gospel Church in NJ (USA). They had tapes in their library in remembrance of the occasion.


----------



## Martin (Apr 24, 2012)

Has anyone been able to get to the website? I have not been able to yet. I keep getting proxy errors.


----------

